# Dyson Grooming Tool



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

On this board, there is an advertisement for Dyson Grooming tool. Has anyone bought and used one? Looks interesting, if it works. I'm a Dyson Animal fan, so wondered if it really works.

Anyone?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

70 bucks for a glorified slicker brush?  I think I'll stick with my grooming tools and the shop vac!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

furminator is about 50$ for a glorified comb


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

TriadGSD said:


> furminator is about 50$ for a glorified comb


I paid $70 and I'd do it again!  Some things are just worth it. I've never tried the Dyson grooming tool but if something is really a great quality product, I don't so much mind paying exorbitant prices.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I paid $70 and I'd do it again!  Some things are just worth it. I've never tried the Dyson grooming tool but if something is really a great quality product, I don't so much mind paying exorbitant prices.


I have been thinking about getting one since Killian adores the vacuum!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

TriadGSD said:


> furminator is about 50$ for a glorified comb


Actually its not, its a #10 clipper blade. And I've never paid $50 for a furminator either. I think mine was around $20.

This is a slicker brush attached to a vacuum... I'd rather take my $6 slicker and duct tape it to the vacuum hose than shell out $70 bucks  They even have slickers that retract already.



Jax's Mom said:


> I paid $70 and I'd do it again!  Some things are just worth it. I've never tried the Dyson grooming tool but if something is really a great quality product, I don't so much mind paying exorbitant prices.


Wait, you say you've paid the $70 for it but you said you've never tried it? Which one is it? 

Thats the thing, its not something special. At least when furminator came out there wasn't another product on the market like it except actual clipper blades. This is just a slicker brush attached to the vacuum, which is already out there. Nothing worth spending $70 on. I've had my $6 slicker for 7 years now, thats pretty good quality to me


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs have undercoats for a reason! Why is it that people feel the need to strip it? I would never use a furminator, an undercoat rake works just fine for grooming the loose coat out, then follow up with a slicker or bristle brush. I also can't justify spending $ on a tool that has the Dyson name attached....but to each his own, just don't take away the natural protection the dog is born with, please.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think used in moderation the furminator is ok. I use mine for a couple minutes a few times a week max, and only on the sides and hips. I find straight across the back, it does start cutting guard hairs. I use mine because for the amount of energy you expend, it pulls a LOT of loose undercoat out. I can prepare my service dog for a trip to the grocery store or restaurant more quickly than using the slicker.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lin said:


> Wait, you say you've paid the $70 for it but you said you've never tried it? Which one is it?


I paid $70 for the furminator. The Dyson I've never tried because we have central vac.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

My brother had the Dyson Animal..and the pet brush, it works good. I however just got the Shark with pretty much all the same features at Costco for $120- picks up the hair really well and has a power brush pet tool . GOOD VALUE and a better warranty than Dysno..7yr


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I paid $70 for the furminator. The Dyson I've never tried because we have central vac.


OH ok! I was confused, the $70 made me think you meant the dyson thing. Wow thats crazy expensive for a furminator! Was it when they first came out?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It's the super fancy one with the plunger... And I think it's one of the bigger sizes... I thought while I'm paying $50 for a dog brush (when I've been using the same $5 one on myself for over a decade), I might as well go for the gusto! LOL


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't understand the furminator that has the "plunger" to push the fur off. I have the original furminator and the fur just falls off it as you continue brushing. It's not like a slicker where you have to stop and pull it off. The plunger, to me, seems to just create more work.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It comes in handy when you're holding the dog with one hand and don't have any free hands to pull out the fur... Jax's fur doesn't free itself from the furminator... Maybe the plunger model hangs onto the fur so you get to use the plunger lol, who knows... I've also heard reports that the furminator pulls out the guard hairs but I've never seen any guard hairs in the brush so there may be a diffference in the models.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

So, my original post was about the Dyson tool. Seemed interesting to me since I love the Dyson Animal. With three dogs...we have enough fur to warrant the cost if it works well. Anyway, thanks everyone for the input. I have a friend on another board that bit the bullet and bought it. She'll let me know what she thinks. If anyone is interested, I'll pass it along.

Love the Furminator for my Lab...but I don't use it on Heidi as I'm afraid of cutting the top hairs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Dogs have undercoats for a reason! Why is it that people feel the need to strip it? I would never use a furminator, an undercoat rake works just fine for grooming the loose coat out, then follow up with a slicker or bristle brush. I also can't justify spending $ on a tool that has the Dyson name attached....but to each his own, just don't take away the natural protection the dog is born with, please.


Ditto


----------

